# Sig armorers manual by Chris Orndorff for P series



## lefty319 (Feb 7, 2012)

Does anybody know how to get or find a copy of this? I'm not having the best of luck finding one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

lefty319 said:


> Does anybody know how to get or find a copy of this? I'm not having the best of luck finding one. Thanks in advance.


From a fellow Ohioan and lefty and Sig Armorer I suggest you go to the Top Gun Supply website or if they're out of stock try Brownells.

Just checked and TGS has them in stock.


----------



## lefty319 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks Steamboat Willie, just ordered 1 a little while ago. Thanks for the help!


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

My pleasure. It's an excellent video, I'd suggest it for anyone who wants to understand more about how their P-series Sig works and/or wants to do their own maintenance. I bought a copy and watched it several times,then detail stripped (and successfully reassembled :mrgreen: ) my 239. I attended the factory Sig Armorer course shortly thereafter and breezed through it. The video is well worth the investment, in my opinion.

TGS also carries spring kits etc. for Sigs and they have a great reputation for customer service.


----------



## lefty319 (Feb 7, 2012)

Steamboat, thanks I already have a spring kit on order. Definitely will be using them in the future for parts and accessories. When you have a chance look up this site steves pages 7b, there are a lot of armorer manuals free to print. I will not even guess at how many, just an impressive amount.


----------

